# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La capacidad de los embalses debe aumentar un 25% en 50 años para hacer frente al cambio climático, según FENACORE

## FEDE

18/02/2015ESPAÑA

*La capacidad de los embalses debe aumentar un 25% en 50 años para hacer frente al cambio climático, según FENACORE*










El presidente de la Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes (FENACORE), Andrés del Campo, advirtió de la necesidad de avanzar en la ejecución sostenible de obras de regulación (embalses, trasvases intercuencas) que permitan aumentar al menos en un 25% la capacidad de las reservas superficiales de agua para poder hacer frente a los efectos adversos del cambio climático.








Del Campo, que realizó estas declaraciones con motivo de una jornada organizada por el Comité Nacional de Grandes Presas, señaló que como consecuencia del calentamiento global, las precipitaciones se reducirán previsiblemente en un 30% en poco más de cincuenta años y la temperatura media subirá más de dos grados, lo que conllevará un considerable aumento del consumo de agua que exige incrementar las reservas de los 54.000 hectómetros cúbicos actuales hasta los 70.000 hectómetros cúbicos.
Además, precisó que si la sociedad española dependiera para su abastecimiento exclusivamente del agua circulante por todos los ríos de nuestra geografía, sólo se podría atender, con los ratios actuales de consumo por habitante y día, las necesidades de una población de unos tres millones de habitantes durante el verano.
Del Campo señaló que gracias a las infraestructuras hidráulicas existentes, como son los embalses y los trasvases, la población española -que se mueve en los 46 millones de habitantes- tiene sus necesidades de agua y alimentos abastecidas durante todo el año y, principalmente, durante la época estival, caracterizada por un mayor consumo y un menor nivel de lluvias.*

Efectos positivos*

De esta manera, aunque resulte una medida impopular entre determinados sectores políticos y ecologistas, avanzar en estas infraestructuras producirá un doble efecto:evitar los daños producidos por las lluviasque aunque espaciadas en el tiempo se volverán más torrenciales- y disponer de agua en los periodos de sequía, minimizando las pérdidas económicas del calentamiento global en las regiones que viven de la agricultura.
Para Fenacore, la red de canales, trasvases y embalses existentes en un territorio es un síntoma de su nivel de desarrollo, por lo que siguiendo este baremo Europa estaría todavía en vías de. De hecho, si dejara de llover y la sociedad europea dependiera para su abastecimiento sólo de sus reservas actuales de agua, únicamente tendrían recursos garantizados para 72 días, frente a los 850 días de por ejemplo California.
Según el presidente de la Federación, está demostrado que los efectos del cambio climático serán más graves en los países que menos reguladas tengan sus cuencas hidrográficas; una situación que España y sus vecinos del entorno Mediterráneo tienen en común. Se debería prestar más atención a los estudios relativos al cambio climático y no dramatizar sobre los hipotéticos impactos negativos de las infraestructuras hidráulicas sobre el medio ambiente, máxime cuando estas obras son imprescindibles si se quiere garantizar una política capaz de cubrir la demanda de los alimentos básicos.
*

El regadío para combatir el cambio climático*

En este sentido, la agricultura de regadío no sólo es la garante del abastecimiento de los productos de primera necesidad según la FAO, en los próximos quince años la producción de estos cultivos deberá aumentar globalmente más de un 42% y superar el 70% de incremento en 2050- sino también una eficaz solución para combatir los efectos del cambio climático sobre el entorno.
Por esta razón, el presidente de Fenacore solicitó al Ministerio de Agricultura quepotencie y difunda las externalidades positivas que ejerce el regadío sobre el medio ambiente, a través de la aportación de oxígeno a la atmósfera por la fotosíntesis de la cubierta vegetal; la producción de biocombustibles que reducen las emisiones de efecto invernadero o la actuación de los cultivos como auténticos sumideros de CO2, teniendo en cuenta que en Europa esta biomasa absorbe alrededor de un 12% del dióxido de carbono que las industrias emiten.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/fenacore/15/02/18/capacidad-embalses-debe-aumentar-25-50-anos-afrontar-cambio

----------

NoRegistrado (18-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mejor un 150%. Que sobre. Y agua gratis, por supuesto.

Será por dinero...


Gracias por la noticia. Ahora también se reúnen los de Spancold. Dirán lo mismo.
Nadie se acuerda de la optimización, adaptar los cultivos y la desalación.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

